# Logging into the forum



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone else have this problem? When I log in, a file which I think has something to do with a HTC phone? wants to download? The screen then freezes, and I finally get in by pushing the back button, and then I am finally logged in.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I have no idea what you are going on about lol I can only just access my email on my phone but I will pass your comments on 

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Does anyone else have this problem? When I log in, a file which I think has something to do with a HTC phone? wants to download? The screen then freezes, and I finally get in by pushing the back button, and then I am finally logged in.




the forum software is being checked. I will update you.

Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The file that wants to download name is Pie.htc and it is 40Kb in size. It cannot be opened because it does not have an application for the file on my laptop. I suspect it is meant for linking the forum via the internet to a HTC phone. My theory anyway.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks for the additional info.. trying to fix the problem

Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Maiden, in the meantime I found a way around it. I just accept the download, which cannot be opened, but then press the escape button, and then click on the forum address again, and wala I am in. A bit long way around and weird, but it works!


----------



## BOOKGIRL12342002 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Internet Explorer vs Mozilla*



Whitedesert said:


> Does anyone else have this problem? When I log in, a file which I think has something to do with a HTC phone? wants to download? The screen then freezes, and I finally get in by pushing the back button, and then I am finally logged in.


When I first signed onto the ExPat Forum I used Internet Explorer as the browser. The next few times I signed on I used Mozilla and saved the website onto my favourites. After that, I was having such a difficult time opening the website. I thought it was my pop up blocker at first. So I deleted the saved ExPat Forum from my favourites and now I open up in Internet Explorer only and I dont' have a problem. I am not a techie but am sometimes forced to make deductions and this one seemed to work. 

Just as an added note; when I signed into the Mozilla Expat forum a dialogue box would pop up and tell me that this websire had an HTC file and would I like to choose a program to open it from the net or otherwise. I chose every single program offered and it did not open up the forum successfully. Yes, when I would attempt to download the "HTC" converter file - the screen would freeze. That's when I twigged onto the browser idea. 

It might work for you.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

BOOKGIRL12342002 said:


> When I first signed onto the ExPat Forum I used Internet Explorer as the browser. The next few times I signed on I used Mozilla and saved the website onto my favourites. After that, I was having such a difficult time opening the website. I thought it was my pop up blocker at first. So I deleted the saved ExPat Forum from my favourites and now I open up in Internet Explorer only and I dont' have a problem. I am not a techie but am sometimes forced to make deductions and this one seemed to work.
> 
> Just as an added note; when I signed into the Mozilla Expat forum a dialogue box would pop up and tell me that this websire had an HTC file and would I like to choose a program to open it from the net or otherwise. I chose every single program offered and it did not open up the forum successfully. Yes, when I would attempt to download the "HTC" converter file - the screen would freeze. That's when I twigged onto the browser idea.
> 
> It might work for you.


Finally figured that out last night. This file had indeed downloaded into the pop up blocker list. I deleted it and walla, problem fixed. Feel a bit stupid, always considered myself a well trained PC user, seems I still have a few things to learn


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Finally figured that out last night. This file had indeed downloaded into the pop up blocker list. I deleted it and walla, problem fixed. Feel a bit stupid, always considered myself a well trained PC user, seems I still have a few things to learn


LOL....well you computer geeks never look for the obvious....always think it will be some more obscure problem.:ranger:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> LOL....well you computer geeks never look for the obvious....always think it will be some more obscure problem.:ranger:


Still a bit of a mystery. It wants to download this file on my laptop, but not the desktop at home? Still have not figured that one out.


----------

